

On the Rails Maturity Model - oscardelben
http://topsecretproject.finitestatemachine.com/2009/05/on-the-rails-maturity-model/

======
danieldon
Wait, does it even still exist? This post is from spring 2009, back around
when Obie Fernandez first came up with this nonsense, and I haven't even
thought or heard about it in at least half a year. I do remember Obie
apologizing for it after the backlash.

------
oscardelben
Ironically, the rails maturity model is down right now (returning an error).

